# I'm leaving for Europe in a coupla days...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm gonna have a White Christmas in Norway...

:thumbup:

I will be away from 12/21 until 12/28, so please don't
be bummed if I don't answer any questions posted here...

Maybe my wife will let me check the board from over there!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Make sure you take a quick jaunt over to Germany and play ring around the Nurburgring.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm leaving for Europe tomorrow. Confirmed upgrades all the way!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Euch Beiden wünsche ich guten Flug ! (Have a nice flight to both of you !)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Make sure you take a quick jaunt over to Germany and play ring around the Nurburgring.*


What's that?
:dunno:

(just kidding! ;-)


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon: can you find out about this 6 speed transmission issue while there? i.e., 03 or 04 for coupe/convertible?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *Jon: can you find out about this 6 speed transmission issue while there? i.e., 03 or 04 for coupe/convertible? *


Christmas = No work !


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *Jon: can you find out about this 6 speed transmission issue while there? i.e., 03 or 04 for coupe/convertible? *


Let the man have a vacation. Not to mention, I doubt the Norwegians have any inside info.

Plus, even if something were to be offered in Europe it does not mean it'll come to the US.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What's that?
> :dunno:
> 
> (just kidding! ;-) *


:lmao:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'm gonna have a White Christmas in Norway...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'll be in Europe, too. (Southern Europe, of course) I'm getting out of here for 2 weeks, though. :lmao:

I guess I am not as dedicated to my work as you are!

And I think it is safe to say that I will keep myself busy and won't check the board. Of course, I can never be positive... you never know what'll happen where there's temptation...

Have a great time and try not to think about cars for the week you're out of the office!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Christmas = No work !  *


Do you think the duty free shops will be open in Vienna's airport on a Sunday afternoon... 22/12/02? What about shopping in general in Vienna on Sunday morning? Hoping to pick up some last minutes holiday gifts.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> *Do you think the duty free shops will be open in Vienna's airport on a Sunday afternoon... 22/12/02? What about shopping in general in Vienna on Sunday morning? Hoping to pick up some last minutes holiday gifts. *


22nd, 23rd are safe. On 24th till noon as well. After that it'll be hard to find an open store.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Have a good trip Jon. I was in Norway for a few days two summers ago. I liked it. Its probably gonna be colder for you.

Have Fun :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon,

*Enjoy* yourself, with your family! (I assume they're accompanying you?)

Ski, tour, drive (hey, your boss *owes* you that Z8!) Enjoy Norwegian delicacies and pick up some of those fantastic sweaters and outerwear!

When you come back, you can speak Norwegian with Garrison Keillor!

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

It never hurts to ask!

Have a great vacation, Jon.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jw said:


> *Do you think the duty free shops will be open in Vienna's airport on a Sunday afternoon... 22/12/02? What about shopping in general in Vienna on Sunday morning? Hoping to pick up some last minutes holiday gifts. *


If you are coming FROM the US and landing in Vienna, you can't do any tax free shopping - you have to do that at the airport that you are departing from. If you are leaving from Vienna and going to a non-EU country, then you can shop tax free.

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'm gonna have a White Christmas in Norway... *


Norway? NO WAY! 

Whatever you do, avoid the *Lutfisk* 

Otherwise, have an excellent trip and fine vacation! 

Patrick


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *If you are coming FROM the US and landing in Vienna, you can't do any tax free shopping - you have to do that at the airport that you are departing from. If you are leaving from Vienna and going to a non-EU country, then you can shop tax free.
> 
> Patrick *


I'll be leaving from Vienna (stopover in Frankfurt). I bought in the duty-free shops last year on a similar trip (Salzburg-Frankfurt-DC).

Thanks Alex and Patrick!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jw said:


> *I'll be leaving from Vienna (stopover in Frankfurt). I bought in the duty-free shops last year on a similar trip (Salzburg-Frankfurt-DC).
> 
> Thanks Alex and Patrick! *


Yeah, that makes sense - you are leaving the EU, so then they don't care. Moreover, when it comes to liquor, they will sell you as much as you want. No one seems to know what the import allowances to the US are for liquor or tabacco.

Have an excellent trip and enjoy those silly Austrians! 

Patrick


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *No one seems to know what the import allowances to the US are for liquor or tabacco.
> *


Not only that, US has increased the limits.

Traveler's Standard Duty-Free Exemption
Will Increase to $800 on November 4

Washington - U.S. Customs Commissioner Robert C. Bonner today announced that starting November 4, 2002, the standard personal exemption-the total value of merchandise travelers may bring back to the United States without having to pay duty will increase from $400 to $800. The increase was contained in the Trade Act of 2002, which became law on August 6, 2002. All other personal exemption rates remain unchanged.

The duty-free exemption applies if: 
The items are for your personal or household use.

They are in your possession when you return to the United States. Items to be sent later may not be included in your $800 duty-free exemption.

The items are declared to Customs. If you do not declare all items that you obtained during your trip, you risk forfeiting them.

You are returning from an overseas stay of at least 48 hours.

You have not used your exemption, or any part of it, in the past 30 days. If you use part of your exemption you must wait another 30 days before you are allowed another $800 exemption.

The items are not prohibited or restricted.

Family members who live in the same home and return together to the United States may combine their standard personal exemptions. Children and infants are allowed the same exemption as adults, except for alcoholic beverages and tobacco products.

Only 1 liter of alcohol and 200 cigarettes or 100 cigars may be included in this exemption. 
Items purchased in "Duty Free" shops are subject to duty if the value of your total purchases exceeds $800.


----------

